# External Harddrive Blu Rays to HDTV



## jadonss (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a few HD 720p and a few HD 1080p .AVI videos and movies on a 1TB external hard drive. It's a USB 2.0.

We have a 1080 LCD HDTV in the living room and I was wondering if there way any way to stream the videos/movies directly to the tv through the hard drive. There is a USB port in the back of the TV, and in the back of our cable box.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. My alternatives are dragging my huge PC to the living room to watch them, or getting a PS3.

Thanks,

-Jadon


----------

